# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Museovaunut?

## Jusa

Kesäisin Tukholman matkoihin olen aina yrittänyt sisällyttää raitiovaunuajelun vanhalla 20-luvun ASEAlla Djurgardenin linjalla.
Kyllä on aina ollut hieno kokemus.
Mitenkä mahtaa olla meidän vanhimmat vaunut, saisiko niitä millään liikennöitävään kuntoon. 30-luvun vaunuhan on saatavilla tilausajolle.
Meillä on muutamia vähäliikenteisiä silmukoitakin kuten Rautatietori, Toinen linja, Yrjönkatu, Kuusitie ja edesmennyt Töölöntori.
Olisiko siitä muulle liikenteelle riskiä, jos joukossa olisi museovaunu.
Jokuhan teki valtuustoaloitteenkin asiasta, muuta ei edennyt.
Tukholmassahan kunnostus ja liikennöinti tapahtui suljetulla rataosuudella ratikkaharrastajien voimin, nythän se on tiettävästi siirtynyt yhteiskunnan omistamalle SJ:lle.
Kuinka suuri työ olisi saada Koskelan hallin säilytyksestä vanhoja vaunuja liikenteeseen, olisiko edes teknisesti mahdollista nykyajan tekniikalle.
Kyllä olisi hienoa ajella vanhalla Asealla ja perässä vanha avovaunu.
No ne on niitä haaveita vaan..........

----------


## KMT

http://www.stadinratikat.fi/

----------


## Jusa

> www.stadinratikat.fi/


Kaikki kunnia 339.n puuhamiehille, mutta ei ole vielä tänä päivänä sitä vanhaa nostalgiaa mitä oli 20-luvun "antiikki" vaunuissa !

----------


## kuukanko

Kuten HKL itsekin vähän aikaa sitten totesi, ihmiset eivät vielä pidä 1950-luvun vaunuja museovaunuina, koska linjaliikenteessäkin käytetään vielä vuoden 1959 vaunuja.

----------


## JE

HKL:n vanhin kirjoilla oleva vaunuhan on HKL 135 vuodelta 1928. Toiselle Kulosaaren jumboista piti ainakin jossain vaiheessa myös tehdä jotakin. Kaupunginmuseon vaunut taas ovat museoesineitä, eikä niitä siksi saa käytöllä pilata (eivät monet ole näytteillä liioin).

----------


## Jusa

Tosi hienoja vaunuja siellä Koskelassa pressujen alla. 
"Museo eläväksi". kyllä ne hyvässä hoidossa kestäisivät liikkumistakin.

----------


## Albert

Kun raitioliikennemuseo perustettiin 1990-luvun alkupuolella, HKL siirsi valtaosan keräämästään museoaineistosta mukaan lukien vaunut kaupunginmuseon omistukseen. Kaupunginmuseo on pyrkinyt säilyttämään vaunut siinä kunnossa, kun ne olivat viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä. Vaunuja ei ole pidetty liikennekelpoisina vaan näyttelyesineinä. Kaupunginmuseo ei luovuta vaunuja liikennekäyttöön.
HKL säilytti itsellään joitakin vanhoja vaunuja, kun joistakin vaunutyypeistä oli säilynyt rinnakkaiskappaleita. HKL:llä on vaunut vuosilta 1928 ja 1930. Näistä vain toinen on ajokunnossa. Muut HKL:llä säilyneet vaunut ovat 50-luvulta. 
Suoraan Joukkoliikennelautakunnan esityslistalta 1.12. Osa vastauksesta valtuutettu Enrothin tekemään museoraitiovaunujen käyttöä koskevaan toivomusponteen.
Eli Kaupunginmuseon kanta on harvinaisen selvä.
Vaunut vuosilta 1928 ja 1930 eli HKL 135 ja 157 ovat aikanaan saaneet Sisun (SAT) alustan, eivätkä  enää ole aitoja ASEA:n vaunuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kaupunginmuseon kanta sille annettuihin museovaunuihin on hyvin valitettava, ja johtaa ennen pitkää vaunujen tuhoutumiseen. Tämä näkyy esim. Töölössä olevasta pikkuruotsalaisesta, jonka nurkissa on puupölkyt. Kori ei kestä kuivumista.

Kaupunginmuseon henkilökunnalla ei ole teknistä koulutusta eikä siten ymmärrystä siitä, miten teknisiä laitteita museoidaan. Tekninen laite, kuten raitiovaunu, ei ole sama asia kuin keramiikka-astia, vaatekappale tai jopa rakennus. Konservointi sopii toimimattomille esineille, mutta ei laitteille.

Laitteet edellyttävät ylläpitoa ja käyttöä pysyäkseen kunnossa ja säilyäkseen jälkipolville. Niitä ei voi konservoida. Tämä riippumatta siitä, halutaanko vaunu pitää sellaisessa kunnossa kuin se oli viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä vai ehkä valmistumista vastaavassa asussa. Siksi toiseksi käyttämättömänä rapistuva vaunu ei ole eikä pysy siinä kunnossa jossa se oli viimeisenä liikennöintipäivänä.

Kaupunginmuseolle annetuista vaunuista suuri osa ei lisäksi edes ole viimeisen liikennöintipäivän kunnossa, vaan ne on restauroitu eli ennallistettu sen jälkeen, kun ne on poistettu käytöstä. On lähes loukkaavaa restaurointityön tekijöitä kohtaan, että heidän suuri työnsä vaunujen korjaamiseksi ajokelpoisiksi ei ole missään arvossa, vaan vaunujen annetaan seisottamalla rappeutua uudelleen.

Kaupunginmuseo jättää lisäksi täysin huomiotta raitiovaunuihin ja liikenteeseen liittyvän osaamisen ja työkalujen taltioinnin, joka on keskeinen osa liikennemuseoiden toimintaa ympäri maailman. Jos Kaupunginmuseossa joskus tulevaisuudessa joku ymmärtää tehdyn vahingon, vaunuja on hyvin vaikea enää korjata. Siihen tarvittaisiin varaosia, työkaluja ja ennen kaikkea osaamista, jonka annetaan nyt kadota ja tuhoutua, kun vain "konservoidaan" pelkkiä vaunuja. Työkalut ja osaaminen pysyvät kunnossa parhaiten ja ainoastaa käyttämällä ja ylläpitämällä vaunuja.

En anna mitään arvoa kaupunginmuseon lausunnolle museoliikennealoitteesta. Maailman mitassa Helsingin museoraitiovaunujen kokoelma on omituisessa tilassa. Muualla selkeä tavoite on korjata ja ylläpitää vaunut ehjinä ja toimintakunnossa sekä käyttää niitä, meillä tavoitteena on antaa vaunujen tuhoutua hoitamattomina ja ilman käyttöä.

Paras ratkaisu olisi, että HKL ottaa kokoelman pois Kaupunginmuseolta ja liittää Raitioliikennemuseon osaksi omaa organisaatiotaan. HKL:ltä löytyy vielä halua ja taitoja pelastaa ja ylläpitää vanhimmatkin vaunut.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Hieno kirjoitus Anterolta. 
Junapuolella on Porvoolaiset harrastajat tehneet suuren työn entisöidessään vanhoja lättähattuja ja pitävät niitä "linjaliikenteessä" kesäkausina, tosin VR:n henkilökuntaa pitää olla mukana muulla rataosuudella kuin suljetulla Olli-Porvoo välillä. Sama taitaa olla Raitiovaunuliikenteessäkin vaikka vaatimukset eivät yhtä kovia olekkaan.

Olisko mitään ajatuksen mahdollisuutta, että seuramme ottaisi hoidokseen kunnostusta ja kesäliikennöintiä viikonloppuisin. Voisiko HKL hyväksyä kuljettajaksi ratikka-tutkinnon suorittaneen.
Stadin Ratikat Oy voisi olla hyvä pohja laajentumiselle.
Taitaa olla liian suuri haaste.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisko mitään ajatuksen mahdollisuutta, että seuramme ottaisi hoidokseen kunnostusta ja kesäliikennöintiä viikonloppuisin. Voisiko HKL hyväksyä kuljettajaksi ratikka-tutkinnon suorittaneen.
> Stadin Ratikat Oy voisi olla hyvä pohja laajentumiselle.
> Taitaa olla liian suuri haaste.


Jos tarkemmin penkoo, niin käytöstä poistettuja vaunuja on muuallakin kuin Raitiovaunumuseossa tai Koskelan hallissa. 

Esim Espoossa on Sepänkylän päiväkodin pihalla on 1970-luvulta asti ollut lasten ihailtavana vanha 2-akselinen helsinkiläisvaunu lähes alkuperäiskunnossaan, virroitin vain puuttuu. Lisäksi ympäri maata on taidemuseorekvisiittana ja kioskeina ym entisiä helsinkiläis- ja turkulaisvaunuja tai niiden koreja.

Olisiko mitenkään mahdollista ostaa jokin näistä takaisin, ja kunnostaa liikennöitäväksi? Esim Sepänkylän päiväkoti voisi ottaa vaihdossa vaikka vanhan linja-auton tai junanvaunun, koska 2-akseliset ratikat eivät ole koskaan hoitanut eivätkä tule hoitamaan Espoon joukkoliikennettä. Onko kellään tarkempaa tietoa miten kyseinen vaunu on sinne joutunut? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Jusan ehdotus ei ole huono. Eikö Göteborgissa hoida museovaunuliiikennettä kesäaikana alan harrastajien yhdistys?

----------


## Antero Alku

Säännöllisen museoliikenteen hoito ei ole helppo nakki. Museoraitioliikenteen hoidossa on se etu, ettei tarvitse ylläpitää rataa, mutta säännöllinen sitoutuminen liikenteeseen eli vaunujen ajamiseen ja huoltoon on vakavaa ja raskasta sekin.

Uskon, että nykyään HKL:n kanssa olisi mahdollista päästä jonkinlaiseen sopimukseen, jos liikenne ei edellytä merkittäviä kuluja HKL:ltä. Mutta henkilökunnan on oltava päteviä, eli rv-koulutettuja kuljettajia, jotka kelpaisivat yhtä hyvin linjaliikenteeseen. Jos päteviä kuljettajia ja rahastajia, jotka haluavat vapaaehtoispohjalta pyörittää liikennettä, löytyy kylliksi, tällaisesta voisi alkaa neuvotella. Näin siis arvelen vain itse ilman mitään kontakteja HKL:n kanssa. Foorumia seuraavat rv-kuljettajat ovat varmasti minua pätevämpiä tämän asian arvioinnissa.

Kuljettajien lisäksi on myös huolehdittava vaunujen ylläpidosta. Vähäisen käytön vuoksi huoltoa ei tietenkään tule kuin päiväliikenteen vaunuissa, mutta toisaalta vanha kalusto vaatii huolto nykykalustoa enemmän. Ja tässäkin asiassa tarvitaan ammattitaitoa. Raitiovaunujen huolto- ja korjaamohenkilöstö on työhönsä koulutettua porukkaa, ei siihen pelkkä innostus riitä.

Göteborgissa kai museoliikenne hoituu niin, että vaunut pidetään kunnossa liikennelaitoksen tuella, mutta kuljettajat tekevät vapaaehtoistyötä. Tukholmassa koko touhu pyörii vapaaehtoispohjalla, ja henkilöstö lienee sitä edelleen, vaikka rata siirtyi jo yhteiskunnan hoitoon. Wienissä museovaunu on liikennelaitoksen juttu. Henkilökunta ajaa muuten normaaliliikennettä, mutta museovaunujen ajoon ei pakoteta, vaan siihen halutaan. Prahassa liikennelaitos kustantaa museon ja vaunujen korjauksen sekä museoliikenteen. Eli henkilökunta saa liikennelaitokselta palkkaa. Museohommiin ei kuitenkaan määrätä, vaan ne jotka haluavat, voivat valita museotyön.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaunut vuosilta 1928 ja 1930 eli HKL 135 ja 157 ovat aikanaan saaneet Sisun (SAT) alustan, eivätkä  enää ole aitoja ASEA:n vaunuja.


Näkyykö tämä ero konkreettisesti ja miten? Tieto oli minulle aivan uusi! Päällisin puolin vaunun kori näyttää suht koht alkuperäiseltä lukuunottamatta yksisuuntaistamista ja katon vehkeitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Esim Espoossa on Sepänkylän päiväkodin pihalla on 1970-luvulta asti ollut lasten ihailtavana vanha 2-akselinen helsinkiläisvaunu lähes alkuperäiskunnossaan, virroitin vain puuttuu.


Sepänkylän vaunua ei valitettavasti ole enää muutamaan vuoteen ollut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisko mitään ajatuksen mahdollisuutta, että seuramme ottaisi hoidokseen kunnostusta ja kesäliikennöintiä viikonloppuisin. Voisiko HKL hyväksyä kuljettajaksi ratikka-tutkinnon suorittaneen.
> Stadin Ratikat Oy voisi olla hyvä pohja laajentumiselle.
> Taitaa olla liian suuri haaste.


HKL hyväksyy kyllä kuljettajaksi talon palveluksessa olevan rv-kuljettajan, joka osaa kuljettaa ko. vaunutyyppiä. Hän voi sitten vapaa-aikanaan ajella palkatta jos huvittaa.

Staran puolesta voin sanoa, että olen kyllä harkinnut erilaisia museo/turistikierroksia 339:llä kesäisin, mutta ongelma on juuri se kuukanko:n ja HKL:n virkamiesten toteamus, että 339 ei eroa riittävästi päivittäisessä liikenteessä olevista vaunuista niin kauan kuin 1-15-sarjan vaunuja näkyy liikenteessä. Maallikohan ei erota vaunuja 1-30, 301-375 toisistaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Ja vielä yleisesti mitä kaupunginmuseoon tulee: En haluaisi liikaa toistella muiden sanomisia, mutta pakko on jonkin verran päivitellä.

HKM luulee, että ratikka menee rikki, kun siihen koskee. Täälläkin todettiin, että asia on juuri päinvastoin. Jenkillä ja Pikku-Ruotsalaisella, jotka nimen omaan kunnostettiin (ei pilkuntarkasti entisöity) liikennekuntoon, ajettiin 70-luvulla ihan yleisöajeluitakin teemapäivinä. Ja olisihan 165 ollut mahtava vaunu Käpylän 80-vuotispäivillekin, se vaunutyyppi kun liikennöi K-linjaa silloin vuonna 1925.

Raitioliikennemuseostakin saisi huomattavasti houkuttelevamman, jos vaunuja välillä vaihdeltaisiin ja jollain vaunulla saisi silloin tällöin ajellakin. Tällä hetkellä museossa kävijällä ei ole mitään syytä mennä sinne uudestaan, kun siellä ei tapahdu mitään. Se ärsyttää myös museon henkilökuntaa.

Museolla ei ole asiantuntemusta ratikka-asioissa. Ei sitä voi olettaakaan, eikä heitä voi siitä syyttää. Sääli on kuitenkin, että asiantuntemusta löytyisi niin läheltä (HKL), mutta sitä ei osata/haluta käyttää hyväksi.

----------


## JE

Byrokratian toimivuus on sittenkin yhteiskunnan toimivuutta tärkeämpää.  :Sad:   Uskon kyllä että tässäkin asiassa jossain vaiheessa saadaan järki käteen. Tärkeintä on, että edes tietty määrä vanhaa vaunukalustoa saadaan säilymään. Koska asiathan voisivat olla huonomminkin, pohjoismaatkin on täynnä nykyisiä tai entisiä ratikkakaupunkeja ilman että vaunuja osataan museoida.

----------


## Compact

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Albert
> 
> Vaunut vuosilta 1928 ja 1930 eli HKL 135 ja 157 ovat aikanaan saaneet Sisun (SAT) alustan, eivätkä  enää ole aitoja ASEA:n vaunuja.
> 
> 
> Näkyykö tämä ero konkreettisesti ja miten? Tieto oli minulle aivan uusi! Päällisin puolin vaunun kori näyttää suht koht alkuperäiseltä lukuunottamatta yksisuuntaistamista ja katon vehkeitä.


Siis kuten Albert jo totesi, vaunujen 135 ja 157 alustat (vuosilta 1941-42) ovat huomattavasti uudemmat kuin korit (vuosilta 1928-30). Sen näkee kyllä harjaantuneella silmällä ja voisi helposti käytännössäkin verrata alkuperäisellä ASEA:n alustalla olevan oikean museovaunun 139 rinnalla.

Veteraanivaunut 135 ja 157 saivat uudet alustat 1975, kun niistä tehtiin hallivaunut H-5 ja H-7. Alustat voimakkaampine ja uudempine Strömberg-moottoreineen otettiin SAT-vaunuista, jotka muuten romutettiin kaksiakseliskauden loputtua. ASEA:n vaunun kori oli vahvempi ja käytännöllisempi hallivaunuksi, siksi ei sota-aikana valmistettua ja myöhemmin kunnostettua SAT-vaunua kelpuutettu hallivaunuksi sellaisenaan. Nämä kaksi vaunua säilyivät siis kohtalon oikusta, sillä niidenhän ei pitänyt jäädä tällaisiksi veteraanivaunuiksi (kolmas vastaavanlainen vaunu H-6 kyllä on jo romutettu).

Olihan jo oikea ASEA ja paljon alkuperäisempi 139 varattu HKL:n liikkuvaa museota varten.

Kaksiakselisten vaunujen alustojen mitoitus on ollut likipitäen sama vuodesta 1924 lähtien aina 50-luvun alkuun saakka.

----------


## 339-DF

Mutta telikö on alkuperäinen asealainen?

139:ä en ole koskaan nähnyt ilman pressuja, joten vertailu ei onnistu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Compact

Kaksiakselisessahan ei ole teliä vaan kiinteä alakerta eli "alusta". Teli on pieni, kiertyvä ja heilahteleva "vaunu", jonka päällä on kori. Parempiakin määrittelyjä toki on. Siis 139:ssä on kaikki aitoa pienin uudistuksin, kuten kiilakumitiivisteet ikkunoissa. Noissa muissa on alakerta aivan toisesta vaunusta. Joku voisi sanoa että puolet toista. Alusta on kuitenkin mitoitukseltaan samantapainen eli näyttää asiaankuuluvalta. Parhaiten muutokset huomaa oikeastaan ohjaamossa, jossa onkin Strömbergin ajokytkin eikä ASEA:n.

----------


## Jusa

Kuinkahan monella rv-kuljettajalla on pätevyys vanhojen 2-akselisien 135 ja 157 kuljettamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kierrän veistä haavassa, tiedän, mutten malta olla toteamatta tätä: Näyttää siltä, että raitiovaunujen luovuttaminen "museoväelle" on niiden surma.

Turussa liikennelaitos lahjoitti erinomaisen kokoelman turkulaisvaunuja Maakuntamuseolle. Lisäksi myös työkaluja, kuten pyöräkertasorvin. Vaunut "varastoitiin" taivasalle paikkaan, jonne ei ollut satunnaisilla ohikulkijoilla näkyvyyttä. Siis ihanteelliset olosuhteet laitapuolen ihmisille, jotka romuttivat vaunut lyhyessä ajassa irroittamalla ja myymällä arvokkaita metalliosia romukauppiaille. (Eikä ole moraalia romukauppiaillakaan!)

Ei asiantuntemusta, ei resursseja. Mutta epäilemättä virallisesti asiat hienossa hoidossa.

Vaikkei 1960-luvulla ollut harrastajia ja aktivisteja puolustamassa raitioliikennettä Turussa, harrastajat sentään yrittivät pelastaa 3 vaunua. Mutta silloiset koululaiset eivät siinä onnistuneet. Viimeinen niitti niillekin vaunuille oli "museoväen" tuomio: rumat raitiovaunut pois Tekniikan museon pihalta Kuninkaankartanonsaaresta.

Mitä Turussa on jäljellä? Vain sitä, mikä on puoliksi vahingossa säilynyt, etupäässä liikennelaitoksen itsensä huolehtimana.

Antero

----------


## Jusa

Sama museoilmiö on myös havaittavissa monessa muussakin tekniikan historian säilyttämisessä. Itse olen seurannut puhelinmuseointia, joka on kylläkin täysin tuntematon suurelle yleisölle, mutta on täysin toimintakuntoinen ja sijaitsee Töölössä. Puhelinammattilaiset pitävät sitä yllä ja esittelevät sitä asiantuntevasti yleisölle. En usko, että siitä olisi mitään säilynyt jos laitteet olisi kiikutettu johonkin muuhun rahapulassa olevaan museoon.
Kyllähän monella yhtiöllä on tarve ja halu museoida omat aarteensa.
HKL on tietysti erikoisasemassa ollessaan omistussuhteessa kapunkiin, mutta niin myös on Energialaitos ja Vesilaitos museoineen.
Kyllä tälläiset erikoismuseoinnit vaativat omat ammattiylpeyden omaavat hoitajat vanhoine työkaluineen.

----------


## HeSa

Rainer mainitsi että Espoon Sepänkylän päiväkodin pihalla on vanha 2-akselinen helsinkiläisratikka. Muistaakseni noin parikymmentä vuotta sitten  entinen 152 seisoi Linnanmäellä. En ole käynyt Linnanmäellä sen jälkeen mutta pelkään pahoin ettei se ole enää siellä, mitä mahtaa olla sen kohtalo ?

----------


## Compact

Lintsin vaunu oli aiemmin mainitsemani entinen H-6.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sepänkylän vaunua ei valitettavasti ole enää muutamaan vuoteen ollut.


Onko se siis pistetty romuksi kokonaan?  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Milloin tämä on tapahtunut? Olisiko ollut mitäään mahista pelastaa se? 

Jos jotain ratikoista ymmärrän, niin niitä olisi kaikesta huolimatta helpompi korjata kuin höyryvetureita, jos intoa vain riittää, vai olenko väärässä? 

Siksi olisi syytä niiden jotka haluaa talkootyönä pelastaa 2-akselisen ratikan ja kunnostaa sen ajokuntoiseksi, toimia nopeasti, koska ne vähenevät koko ajan.

Yksi pelastettava kohde voisi olla nykyisin Tampereella Sara Hildénin taidemuseon pihalle näytteille asetettu "Ruuhkaratikka"-nimisenä taideteoksena toimiva entinen helsinkiläisvaunu, joka muuten taitaa olla niitä aikoinaan Saksassa tehtyjä harvinaisemman sortin vaunuja.

Koska kyseistä taideteosta pidetään ulkona sään armoilla, vaikuttaa vähän siltä kuin museo ei noteeraisi sitä kovin korkealle, joten olisi ehkä aihetta kysyä museolta joutaisiko vaunuharvinaisuus asianmukaisempaan hoitoon. 

Tilalle voisi antaa vaikka jonkun vanhan bussin, jolloin taideteoksen nimikin muuttuisi "Ruuhkanysse":ksi, mikä muutenkin sopisi museon henkeen paremmin, koska ns pop-taiteesta ja tamperelaisesta nähtävyydestä on kuitenkin kysymys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Linnanmäen ja Sepänkylän vaunut on paloiteltu jo ajat sitten.

Ruuhkaratikka voi puolestaan varsin hyvin. Sillä on nykyään katoskin suojana. Ruuhkaratikan ominaisuudet löytyvät ehtymättömältä SRS:n sivustolta http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/r...a/rushtram.htm

----------


## Skurubisin

Muistan tuosta Sepänkylän vaunusta, että radiossa silloisella kanavalla Radio Mellan Nyland, nykyinen Radio Vega City, oli reportaasi "muutama" vuosi sitten kuin tuota vaunua poistettiin. Yksi syy miksi se poistettiin oli että vaunu alkoi tulla liian vaaralliseksi leikkiville lapsille.

/Skurubisin

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Linnanmäen ja Sepänkylän vaunut on paloiteltu jo ajat sitten.


Sepänkylän vaunu oli ainakin paikallaan 7 vuotta sitten kun viimeksi kävin siellä. Voinhan mä tietysti tänään kotimatkallani lähteä tarkistamaan onko se vielä tallessa....




> Ruuhkaratikka voi puolestaan varsin hyvin. Sillä on nykyään katoskin suojana. Ruuhkaratikan ominaisuudet löytyvät ehtymättömältä SRS:n sivustolta http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/r...a/rushtram.htm


Ai se ei ollutkaan moottorivaunu eikä saksalainen. Ulkonäkö taisi hämätä ja muistini. 

Kuulostaa vähän hassulta että antiikkivehjettä on nimetty "ruuhkaratikaksi", mutta yli 30 vuotta sitten 2-akseliset perävaunut  taisivat nimenomaan tavallisen kansan silmissä olla kaikkien joukkoliikennevälineiden hierarkian pohjalla. Makunsa kullakin mutta minusta olisi parempi olisi jos se saisi alkuperäisvärityksensä takaisin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Kuulostaa vähän hassulta että antiikkivehjettä on nimetty "ruuhkaratikaksi", mutta yli 30 vuotta sitten 2-akseliset perävaunut  taisivat nimenomaan tavallisen kansan silmissä olla kaikkien joukkoliikennevälineiden hierarkian pohjalla. Makunsa kullakin mutta minusta olisi parempi olisi jos se saisi alkuperäisvärityksensä takaisin.


Ruuhkaratikka on kyllä taideteos, eikä enää raitiovaunu. Se varmasti saa olla sellaisen kuin on, niin kauan kuin on. Yli 30-vuotta sitten 2-akseliset perävaunut olivat raitiotiematkustajille ihan tavallista arkipäivää, kuten nivelet nykyään.  Ja ne olivat todella ruuhkaratikoita. Käpylän radallakin sitä meni 2-akselinen + perävaunu toisensa jälkeen seisomalastissa ruuhka-aikoina.
Niin ja Kaupunginmuseon kokoelmista löytyy vastaava vaunu, hieman nuorempi. Saisi nyt vaikka se edes näytille.

----------


## Jusa

"Nuo kaupunginmuseon vaunut on jo valmiiksi pakattunakin odottomassa sopivaa kuljetusta Tallinnan verstaalle !"

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muistan tuosta Sepänkylän vaunusta, että radiossa silloisella Radio Mellan Nyland, nykyinen Radio Vega City, oli reportaasi "muutama" vuosi sitten kuin tuota vaunua poistetti. Yksi syy miksi se poistetti että vaunu alkoi tulla liian vaaralliseksi leikkiville lapsille.


Kävin eilen tarkistamassa oliko se Sepänkylän vaunu vielä paikallaan, ja niinhän se valitattavasti oli ettei se enää ollut. Mutta siitä ei ole tosiaan kuin reilut 5 vuotta kun se vielä todistettavasti oli, joten on todella harmillista että on päässyt ihan muutama vuosi sitten sellainen vahinko käymään että kokonainen, luultavasti Asean valmistama, mutta joka tapauksessa ennen sotia rakennettu harvinainen 2-akselinen moottorivaunu,  joka olisi ainakin teoriassa voitu kunnostaa, pääsi varkain aktivisteilta huomaamatta ja ilman mitään vaihtoehtoisen kohtalon selvittelyä romuttettavaksi. 

Nyt täytyy valitettavasti todeta että taas yksi kaupunki, nimittäin Espoo, on poistunut Suomen raitiovaunukaupunkien listalta, saas nähdä korjautuuko asia koskaan.   :Sad:

----------


## 339-DF

Itsekin harmittelin sitä silloin, kun yllätykseseni huomasin, ettei vaunu olekaan enää paikoillaan. Ainoa muisto siitä on rullallinen valokuvia jostain 90-luvun lopulta. Vaunu on niin pienikokoinen, että sille olisi löytynyt säilytystilakin kun vain olisi tiennyt...

Vaunussa oli alkuperäinen alusta, virroitin vain puuttui. Vaunu oli ASEA:n vuosien 1928-1930 sarjaa, olisikohan ollut 129 jos oikein muistan.,

----------


## Compact

HKL 129 oli vaunu. Sitä kysyttiin viime vuosikymmenellä Turun museoraitiotieprojektia varten ja olisi sinne annettukin. Projekti ei vain ottanut tulta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HKL 129 oli vaunu. Sitä kysyttiin viime vuosikymmenellä Turun museoraitiotieprojektia varten ja olisi sinne annettukin. Projekti ei vain ottanut tulta.


No hyvä että sille oli jotain edes yritetty tehdä. Vahinko että Espoon kaupungissa oltiin niin nopeita sen hävittämisesssä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Minula on muistikuva että Munkkiniemenrannan varella olleen Stockmannin henkilökunnan kesäkodin pihalla oli -70-luvun alkupuolella kaksiakselinen raitiovaunu. Se näkyi erittäin huonosti kadulle, korttelin toiselta puolelta ei ollenkaan.    :Question:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minula on muistikuva että Munkkiniemenrannan varella olleen Stockmannin henkilökunnan kesäkodin pihalla oli -70-luvun alkupuolella kaksiakselinen raitiovaunu. Se näkyi erittäin huonosti kadulle, korttelin toiselta puolelta ei ollenkaan.


Mielenkiintoisaa. Minne kaikkialle niitä 2-akselisia on aikoinaan joutunut (muualle kuin museoihin)? Ja missä niitä on vielä jäljellä? 

Itse tiedän jäljelläolevista vain Tampereen "Ruuhkaratikan" ja Turun Kauppatorin kioskin. Jälkimmäisestä taitaa alusta olla kadoksissa. 

Olisiko mitään järkeä ostaa jostain itäisestä Euroopasta 1 metrin raideleveyden "Gotha"- vaunu museovaunuksi? Vaikka vaunutyyppiä ei ole käytetty Suomen Tasavallan alueella koskaan, niin niitä on kätetty kuitenkin Viipurissa neuvostoaikana ja tyyppi muistuttaa, ovia lukuunottamatta, 1940-luvulla rakennettuja suomalaisia "kaasunaamarivaunuja". 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Riippuu siitä, missä määrin kiinnostusta museoliikenteeseen on. Huomattakoon kuitenkin, että Gotha-vaunut ovat Saksassakin pääosin jo museokalustoksi varattuja. Linjaliikenteessä niitä on vain kolmella pienellä raitiotiellä, vähäisiä määriä.

----------


## Compact

Viipurin Raitioteiden Gothat olivat hyvin pitkälti tämän näköisiä.
http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/13792.html
Nämä tyypit on pääsääntöisesti romutettu jo aikaa sitten joka paikasta. HKL:n intressissä ei sitäpaitsi todellakaan olisi hankkia tällaisia vaunuja riesakseen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> HKL 129 oli vaunu. Sitä kysyttiin viime vuosikymmenellä Turun museoraitiotieprojektia varten ja olisi sinne annettukin. Projekti ei vain ottanut tulta.


Itse selvittelin tätä asiaa ja kävin myös katsomassa vaunua, jossa olisi ollut sopivia varaosia. Vaunua ei kuitenkaan voitu Turkuun tuoda, koska täällä ei olisi ollut mitään vastaanottajaa eikä myöskään mahdollisuutta käyttää osia vaunujen korjaukseen.

Turussa museoraitiovaunujen ja museoraitiotien este on sama kuin Helsingissäkin eli Turun maakuntamuseo, nimenomaan sen johtaja Juhani Kostet on estänyt asioiden etenemisen. Esimerkiksi hän ilmeisen tahallisesti viivytti museoraitiovaunutyöryhmän raportin saamista käsittelyyn noin kaksi vuotta.

Tällä hetkellä lisäksi kaikki museoraitiovaunukalusto on valitettavasti maakuntamuseolla, joten juurikaan toivoa museoraitiotiestä tai mistään muustakaan järkevästä vanhojen museoratikoiden osalta ei ole. Pikaraitiotie toteutuu todennäköisesti ennen kuin maakuntamuseolta vanhoja vaunuja käyttöön saa.

----------


## Jusa

> Minula on muistikuva että Munkkiniemenrannan varella olleen Stockmannin henkilökunnan kesäkodin pihalla oli -70-luvun alkupuolella kaksiakselinen raitiovaunu. Se näkyi erittäin huonosti kadulle, korttelin toiselta puolelta ei ollenkaan.


Stockmann lopetti kesäkotinsa  ja henkilökuntansa lasten päivätarhan kaiketi 80-luvulla ja siinä samassa yhteydessä myöskin kyseinen vaunu hävisi.

Oli muuten Stockmannilla oma  vihreä bussikin joka kyyditsi lapsia tavaratalon edestä Munkkiniemen rantaan ja päinvastoin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Stockmann lopetti kesäkotinsa  ja henkilökuntansa lasten päivätarhan kaiketi 80-luvulla ja siinä samassa yhteydessä myöskin kyseinen vaunu hävisi.
> 
> Oli muuten Stockmannilla oma  vihreä bussikin joka kyyditsi lapsia tavaratalon edestä Munkkiniemen rantaan ja päinvastoin.


Sinänsä aika erikoista että "kesänviettopaikka" oli käytännössä keskellä kaupunkia. Kuulostaa jotenkin niin aidolta Stockan meiningiltä kuin voi. Tiedä vaikka heillä olisi se spåra jossain jemmassa tavaratalon kellarissa, jonne viedään VIP-vieraat cocktalille.   :Wink:  

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viipurin Raitioteiden Gothat olivat hyvin pitkälti tämän näköisiä.


Olivatko kaikki kapealle raideleveydelle rakennetut Gothat tuon näköisiä, eli 1-osaisella tuulilasilla? Normaaliraiteisillahan on 3-osainen tuulilasi. Rakennettiinko niitä "lisenssillä" muualla kuin DDR:ssä?

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Uudemmat itäsaksalaiset vaunut olivat esimerkiksi tällaisia kaksiakselisia tai nivelvaunuja:
http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/13791
http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/13788
Malli on aivan sama oli raideleveys sitten 1000 mm, 1067 mm (kuten kuvassa) tai 1435 mm. Mitään lisenssivalmistuksia ei luonnollisestikaan ollut muissa maissa, koska kaikki osasivat halutessaan ratikoita valmistaa.

----------


## Piirka

> Olivatko kaikki kapealle raideleveydelle rakennetut Gothat tuon näköisiä, eli 1-osaisella tuulilasilla? Normaaliraiteisillahan on 3-osainen tuulilasi. Rakennettiinko niitä "lisenssillä" muualla kuin DDR:ssä?


LOWA (VEB Lokomotiv- und Waggonbau AG, Werdau; ent. Schumann-Werke) rakensi rakensi DDR:n eri raitioteille ET50 -tyypin kaksiakselisia vuosina 1950-54 yksiosaisella tuulilasilla varustettuna. Frankfurtiin (Oder) päätyivät nämä tankovirrottimella varustetut yksilöt.

Tuotanto siirrettiin vuonna 1954 Gothaan (VEB Waggonbau Gotha) ja ET50:stä parannetun version ET54 valmistus jatkui siellä vuoteen 1956. ET54:sta valmistettiin vain metriraiteisena. Gotha kehitti myös ET55:n, jota toimitettiin Gothan raitioteille vain 5 kpl (nämäkin metriraiteisena).

1957 alkoi Gothassa ET57:n (T57) tuotanto (metriraiteisena). Malli poikkesi edeltäjistään näkyvimmin kolmiosaisen tuulilasin osalta. Vasta vuonna 1959 tuotantoon tuli normaaliraiteista mallia, tyyppiä ET59 (T59). Gotha joutui lopettamaan raitiovaunujen valmistuksen Tatran hyväksi vuonna 1967. Tatra valmisti vuosina 1966-68 yli 100 "Gotha-raitiotiejunaa" tyyppimerkinnällä T2D (perävaunu B2D). Suurin osa näistä vaunuista päätyi Halleen (Saale).  Tatra tuskin maksoi lisenssimaksuja DDR:ään.

Piirka

----------


## JE

> 1957 alkoi Gothassa ET57:n (T57) tuotanto (metriraiteisena). Malli poikkesi edeltäjistään näkyvimmin kolmiosaisen tuulilasin osalta. Vasta vuonna 1959 tuotantoon tuli normaaliraiteista mallia, tyyppiä ET59 (T59). Gotha joutui lopettamaan raitiovaunujen valmistuksen Tatran hyväksi vuonna 1967. Tatra valmisti vuosina 1966-68 yli 100 "Gotha-raitiotiejunaa" tyyppimerkinnällä T2D (perävaunu B2D). Suurin osa näistä vaunuista päätyi Halleen (Saale). Tatra tuskin maksoi lisenssimaksuja DDR:ään.


Nimenomaan näin. Mihin Tatra lisenssiä olisi tarvinnut, kun taustalla oli SEV-maita kollektiivisesti sitova päätös? 

Ja Gotha-vaunuista löytyy tosiaan kattava sivusto Gothawagen, jonne tuo Piirkan kuvakin linkittyy. Sivusto keskittyy tosin nimenomaan Gotha-tyyppiin, eli mukana ovat myös T/B2D-Tatrat mutta eivät LOWA-vaunut variantteineen.

----------


## Piirka

> Olisiko mitään järkeä ostaa jostain itäisestä Euroopasta 1 metrin raideleveyden "Gotha"- vaunu museovaunuksi?


Ei taitaisi olla. Frankfurtissa (Oder) jouduttiin romuttamaan vain 15-19 vuoden ikäisiä LOWA-vaunuja. Osasyy romutukselle oli se, ettei niitä voitu kytkeä uudempiin (Gotha) vaunuihin. Tärkein syy oli kuitenkin se, että alustan rakenne oli liian heikko ja kun niillä liikennöitiin "sillipurkkimaisesti" eli jatkuvalla matkustajaylikuormituksella, niin alustoihin syntyi murtumia. Romukoppaan ja tilalle uusia "romuja"   :Wink:  

Uusia romuja todellakin. Juuri ennen muurin kaatumista Frankfurtiin saatiin Gothia (käytettyinä) Hallesta. Ne piti romuttaa lähes hetimiten, koska olivat liian huonokuntoisia.  Tallinnankin nivel-Gothat poistettiin vain n. 16-20 vuoden ikäisinä. Olisikohan sodanjälkeistä suomalaista pula-ajan raitiovaunu*laatua* viety DDR:ään vielä 1960-luvulla?

Piirka

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nimenomaan näin. Mihin Tatra lisenssiä olisi tarvinnut, kun taustalla oli SEV-maita kollektiivisesti sitova päätös?


Juuri siksi kirjoitin omassa viestissäni "lisenssejä" lainausmerkein, koska teollisuusjuridiikka oli ilman muuta toisenlaista SEV-maiden kesken kuin länsikaupassa. Olin toki lukenut M.Nummelinin Raitiovaunut kirjasta että Gothia valmistettiin Tatran tehtailla, mutta halusin varmistaa oliko niitä valmistettu jossain muualla sen lisäksi. 




> Ja Gotha-vaunuista löytyy tosiaan kattava sivusto Gothawagen, jonne tuo Piirkan kuvakin linkittyy.


Kiitos, täytyypä tutkia. Vaikka ensisilmäyksen mukaan sivusto esittelee kaiken tietämisen arvoisen tästä sympaattisesta raitiovaunutyypistä, niin täytyy valitettavasti todeta että Viipuri puuttuu Neuvostoliittoon toimitettujen kaupunkien listalta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Totta kai Viipuri puuttuu, koska mainitut vaunut olivat LOWA-vaunujen variantteja (vaikkakin Gothassa valmistettuja), ja itseäni lainatakseni




> Sivusto keskittyy tosin nimenomaan Gotha-tyyppiin, eli mukana ovat myös T/B2D-Tatrat mutta eivät LOWA-vaunut variantteineen.


Sama tekijä on tehnyt sivun myös vanhoista osista DDR:ssä kootuista Reko-vaunuista, mutta nuo LOWA:t ovat ilmeisesti edelleen vailla sivuja.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Alunperin kirjoittanut R.Silfverberg
> 
> Olisiko mitään järkeä ostaa jostain itäisestä Euroopasta 1 metrin raideleveyden "Gotha"- vaunu museovaunuksi?
> 
> 
> Ei taitaisi olla. Frankfurtissa (Oder) jouduttiin romuttamaan vain 15-19 vuoden ikäisiä LOWA-vaunuja.


Tarvitsiko vaunujen kestää pitkään? Muistaakseni olen jostain lukenut, että ainakin Neuvostoliitossa raitiovaunun käyttöikä oli suunnitelmatalouden mukaan 19 vuotta.

----------


## killerpop

> Yksi pelastettava kohde voisi olla nykyisin Tampereella Sara Hildénin taidemuseon pihalle näytteille asetettu "Ruuhkaratikka"-nimisenä taideteoksena toimiva entinen helsinkiläisvaunu, joka muuten taitaa olla niitä aikoinaan Saksassa tehtyjä harvinaisemman sortin vaunuja.
> 
> Koska kyseistä taideteosta pidetään ulkona sään armoilla, vaikuttaa vähän siltä kuin museo ei noteeraisi sitä kovin korkealle, joten olisi ehkä aihetta kysyä museolta joutaisiko vaunuharvinaisuus asianmukaisempaan hoitoon.


http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2007-05/30.html - ruuhkaratikka nykytilassaan. Ei ehkä niin sään armoilla kuitenkaan.

----------


## Compact

> ruuhkaratikka nykytilassaan...


HKL 727, valmistaja Kaipio O/Y Tampereella 1944

Vaunun omat sivut SRS:n verkossa:

Rauni Liukon taideteos "Ruuhkaratikka" Sara Hildenin taidekokoelmissa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Veteraanivaunut 135 ja 157 saivat uudet alustat 1975, kun niistä tehtiin hallivaunut H-5 ja H-7. Alustat voimakkaampine ja uudempine Strömberg-moottoreineen otettiin SAT-vaunuista, jotka muuten romutettiin kaksiakseliskauden loputtua. ASEA:n vaunun kori oli vahvempi ja käytännöllisempi hallivaunuksi, siksi ei sota-aikana valmistettua ja myöhemmin kunnostettua SAT-vaunua kelpuutettu hallivaunuksi sellaisenaan. Nämä kaksi vaunua säilyivät siis kohtalon oikusta, sillä niidenhän ei pitänyt jäädä tällaisiksi veteraanivaunuiksi (kolmas vastaavanlainen vaunu H-6 kyllä on jo romutettu).


HKL 135 on nähty tänään 21.6.2010 lavetin kyydissä Helsingin Myllypurossa noin klo 12:00. Matkalle minne? Pilkottavaksiko?

----------


## Albert

Vaunu on SR 135 ja matkalla Tallinnaan

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyllä olisi hienoa ajella vanhalla Asealla ja perässä vanha avovaunu.
> No ne on niitä haaveita vaan..........


Tuli luettua näitä vanhoja juttuja täältä. Tämä oli vuonna 2005. Nyt ollaan vuodessa 2010, ja tuo on mahdollista jo toista kesää. Vaan eipä sitä olisi meistä kukaan vielä tuolloin 2005 arvannut.

Ensi kesänä sitten, mahdollisesti, pääsee jo yli satavuotiaan vaunun kyytiin.

----------


## aki

Helsingin kaupunginmuseo on poistanut kokoelmistaan kolme raitiovaunua jotka on siirretty HKL-raitioliikenteen nimiin. Vaunut ovat NWF 91 vuodelta 1923, perävaunut ASEA 615 vuodelta 1916 sekä KARIA 521 vuodelta 1958. Vaunut on siirretty Marraskuun aikana Hyrylän kokoelmakeskuksesta Varhan varikolle eikä niitä ole tarkoitus romuttaa.

Lähde: SRS-uutiset. 

Mitenköhän vaunuille olisi käynyt jos HKL ei niitä olisi ottanut, Olisiko vaihtoehtona ollut suoraan romutus? Ovatko nuo nyt varhassa ulkosäilytyksessä esimerkiksi pressujen alla vai sisätiloissa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitenköhän vaunuille olisi käynyt jos HKL ei niitä olisi ottanut, Olisiko vaihtoehtona ollut suoraan romutus? Ovatko nuo nyt varhassa ulkosäilytyksessä esimerkiksi pressujen alla vai sisätiloissa?


Tuo siirtokuvio on rakennettu yhteistyössä siten, että juuri vaunujen säilyminen on ollut kaikilla osapuolilla koko ajan mielessä. Tuleva käyttökin voisi olla mahdollista jonakin päivänä.

----------


## iiko

> Tuo siirtokuvio on rakennettu yhteistyössä siten, että juuri vaunujen säilyminen on ollut kaikilla osapuolilla koko ajan mielessä. Tuleva käyttökin voisi olla mahdollista jonakin päivänä.


Onneksi ei ole olemassa JV-Raitio Groupia...  :Wink:

----------


## Tuomas

> Ovatko nuo nyt varhassa ulkosäilytyksessä esimerkiksi pressujen alla vai sisätiloissa?


Ovat tietääkseni sisätiloissa, ns. peltihallissa, mutta en ole käynyt katsomassa tilannetta vähään aikaan.

Varhan peltihallista onkin näköjään muodostunut museokalustohalli, kun myös Suomen linja-autohistoriallisella seuralla on siellä muutama bussi.  :Smile:

----------


## Ketorin

Havahduin juuri kammottavaan tunteeseen, että jos nyt Laajasalo ja Jokeri toteutuvat, niin silloinhan kalustoon ei kuulu yhtään hienoa museovaunua, joka olisi kykenevä liikennöimään koko rataverkossa  :Icon Frown:

----------


## aulis

> Havahduin juuri kammottavaan tunteeseen, että jos nyt Laajasalo ja Jokeri toteutuvat, niin silloinhan kalustoon ei kuulu yhtään hienoa museovaunua, joka olisi kykenevä liikennöimään koko rataverkossa


Kyllähän nykyisillä museovaunuilla voi silloinkin ajaa, toki häiritsemättä säännöllistä liikennettä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kyllähän nykyisillä museovaunuilla voi silloinkin ajaa, toki häiritsemättä säännöllistä liikennettä.


Arvelen, että Ketorin viittaa 2-suuntaisen museokaluston puutteeseen, mutta onhan meillä tämä Kulosaaren Jumbon replika  :Smile:

----------


## iiko

> Havahduin juuri kammottavaan tunteeseen, että jos nyt Laajasalo ja Jokeri toteutuvat, niin silloinhan kalustoon ei kuulu yhtään hienoa museovaunua, joka olisi kykenevä liikennöimään koko rataverkossa


Eikös Laajasalon yhteys tule olemaan ihan normaali yhteys kääntösilmukoineen? Jokerista en ainakaan nyt muista, onko siitä edes päätöstä, millä raidevälillä se tehtäisiin.

Tukholmassahan ajetaan kesäisin museovaunuilla seiskaa. Siellä tosin homma onnistuu, koska keskustan päässä on olemassa vanha kääntösilmukka, johon yksisuuntaisella museovaunulla ajetaan toisin kuin normivaunuilla.

----------


## Ketorin

> Arvelen, että Ketorin viittaa 2-suuntaisen museokaluston puutteeseen, mutta onhan meillä tämä Kulosaaren Jumbon replika


Onhan siinä jumbon alusta ja muita pikku kilkuttimia  :Smile: , muuttuisiko se replikasta aidoksi, jos siihen tehtäisiin alkuperäisen jumbon mukaiset telit, vaikka muuten tekniikka olisi edelleen valmetista? 50 kävi melkein yhtä kovan uudelleenrakentamisen läpi, noin käytännössä; siinähän on enimmäkseen 30-luvun iso-ruotsalaisen tekniikka (tai sitten laitteet siltä valmistajalta, joka ikinä tekikään Suomen autoteollisuudelle sähkölaitteet) ja joitain osia (24 V sähköjärjestelmä) 50-luvun vaunuistakin, jos en väärin muista?

Voiko Jumboa tosiaan ajaa kahteen suuntaa?




> Eikös Laajasalon yhteys tule olemaan ihan normaali yhteys kääntösilmukoineen? Jokerista en ainakaan nyt muista, onko siitä edes päätöstä, millä raidevälillä se tehtäisiin.


Kaksisuuntaisesta kalustosta on joka yhteydessä mainittu, mutta näemme sitten.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onhan siinä jumbon alusta ja muita pikku kilkuttimia , muuttuisiko se replikasta aidoksi, jos siihen tehtäisiin alkuperäisen jumbon mukaiset telit, vaikka muuten tekniikka olisi edelleen valmetista? 50 kävi melkein yhtä kovan uudelleenrakentamisen läpi, noin käytännössä; siinähän on enimmäkseen 30-luvun iso-ruotsalaisen tekniikka (tai sitten laitteet siltä valmistajalta, joka ikinä tekikään Suomen autoteollisuudelle sähkölaitteet) ja joitain osia (24 V sähköjärjestelmä) 50-luvun vaunuistakin, jos en väärin muista?


Jumbossa on aika vähän alkuperäistä, lähinnä alustan kehikko ja ikkunat. Korit olivat niin huonossa kunnossa, ettei niitä voinut käyttää ja mottorit ja telit kokonaan oli poistettu ennen korien siirtoa Nurmijärvelle.

SR 50:ssa on silmälle käytännössä lähes kaikki alkuperäistä, kori ja alusta kokonaisuudessaan. Teknisellä puolella on kyllä uudistuksia. Senkään moottorit eivät olleet säilyneet, joten siinä on nyt vaunusta 135 otetut moottorit. Nekin ovat 1940-luvulta, sillä 135:een oli vaihdettu alusta moottoreineen. Lisäksi vastukset ja ajokytkin ovat 135:sta. 24V järjestelmä on kokonaan uutena rakennettu, joten 50-luvun telivaunuista ei ole mitään osia 50:ssa. Tai on sittenkin  kuljettajan merkkipaneelin varoitusvalot ovat 50-luvun osia. Suuntavilkut ovat myös 50-luvulta, mutta eivät telivaunumallia vaan huomaamattomampaa kaksiakselisten mallia, iskemättömästä 60 vuotta vanhasta pahvirasiasta käyttöön otetut.

Vertailun vuoksi täytyy todeta, että ei HKL:n ykkössarjan nivelissäkään ole oikein mitään alkuperäistä enää jäljellä. Moottoreita ja telejä on siirrelty vaunusta toiseen, moottorit on käämitetty uudelleen, korin kehikkoa lukuunottamatta melkeinpä kaikki on uutta: seinäpaneelit, kattopaneelit, lattia, istuimet ym.




> Voiko Jumboa tosiaan ajaa kahteen suuntaa?


Voi periaatteessa, mutta ei vars. liikennekäytössä. Sitä ei tehty varsinaiseksi kaksisuuntavaunuksi, vaan peräpäässä on ainoastaan peruutuksen vaatimat nippelit ja nappelit samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa nivelvaunuissakin.





> Kaksisuuntaisesta kalustosta on joka yhteydessä mainittu, mutta näemme sitten.


Alkuperäiseen kysymykseen vielä palatakseni: olet oikeassa kyllä. Jokerille ei tule kääntösilmukoita, joten sinne ei ole SR50:lla, 157:lla tai 339:lla asiaa ollenkaan. Kaikkia näitä voi tietysti peruuttaa, mutta etupäästä käsin. Teknistä estettä ei ole, jokerille ei esimerkiksi ole tulossa sellaista kulunvalvontaa, joka estäisi näillä vaunuilla ajamisen siellä. Jonakin päivänä, jos Jokerilta on useampia yhteyksiä nykyverkolle, voi tietysti ajaa vaikkapa Huopalahdentieltä Jokerille ja sitten Haagasta Oulunkylään jokerirataa ja palata sieltä nykyverkolle.

Kruunusiltojen yli päästään kyllä, koska Kruunuvuorenrantaan tulee kääntösilmukka ja ko. linjaa on tarkoitus liikennöidä ainakin osittain nykykalustolla, siis yksisuuntavaunuilla. Yliskylästä en tiedä, onko suunnittelu edennyt vielä riittävän pitkälle. Kääntösilmukasta olisi kyllä hyötyä linjaliikenteellekin, jos sille on sopiva tila olemassa ja jos aikomus on päättää osa vuoroista sinne silloinkin, kun Vartiosaaren rata on käytössä. Yliskylän kalusto on kuitenkin kaksisuuntaista, eli välttämätön se silmukka ei ole.

----------


## Ketorin

> Voi periaatteessa, mutta ei vars. liikennekäytössä. Sitä ei tehty varsinaiseksi kaksisuuntavaunuksi, vaan peräpäässä on ainoastaan peruutuksen vaatimat nippelit ja nappelit samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa nivelvaunuissakin.
> 
> 
> 
> Alkuperäiseen kysymykseen vielä palatakseni: olet oikeassa kyllä. Jokerille ei tule kääntösilmukoita, joten sinne ei ole SR50:lla, 157:lla tai 339:lla asiaa ollenkaan. Kaikkia näitä voi tietysti peruuttaa, mutta etupäästä käsin. Teknistä estettä ei ole, jokerille ei esimerkiksi ole tulossa sellaista kulunvalvontaa, joka estäisi näillä vaunuilla ajamisen siellä. Jonakin päivänä, jos Jokerilta on useampia yhteyksiä nykyverkolle, voi tietysti ajaa vaikkapa Huopalahdentieltä Jokerille ja sitten Haagasta Oulunkylään jokerirataa ja palata sieltä nykyverkolle.
> 
> Kruunusiltojen yli päästään kyllä, koska Kruunuvuorenrantaan tulee kääntösilmukka ja ko. linjaa on tarkoitus liikennöidä ainakin osittain nykykalustolla, siis yksisuuntavaunuilla. Yliskylästä en tiedä, onko suunnittelu edennyt vielä riittävän pitkälle. Kääntösilmukasta olisi kyllä hyötyä linjaliikenteellekin, jos sille on sopiva tila olemassa ja jos aikomus on päättää osa vuoroista sinne silloinkin, kun Vartiosaaren rata on käytössä. Yliskylän kalusto on kuitenkin kaksisuuntaista, eli välttämätön se silmukka ei ole.


Onko BS1:ssä kuitenkin varsinainen ajokytkin molemmissa päissä? 

SR50:n jostain vain toinen ajokytkin  :Smile:  Ja sitten onhan teillä 135 riisuttuna. Odottaako se, että Tallinnasta tai Helsingin harjavaunuista vapautuisi komponentteja? (Rahan lisäksi, tottakai.) Onko 135:ssa muuten vielä sellaiset käännettävät selkänojat?

Mistä muuten on tieto tuohon Kruunuvuoren kääntösilmukkaan? Olen sen kanssa nähnyt piirrettynä tavismateriaaleissa, mutten ole siihen uskaltanut luottaa. Kalustollisestihan se on järkevää, sitten Kruunuvuoren vaunuja voidaan käyttää tarvittaessa muualla verkossa, vaikka lyhyiden ratatöiden aikana, eikä uusia vaunujakaan tarvitse välttämättä ostaa niin montaa - ei jouda vielä NrI eläkkeelle.

Ei sillä, kantakaupungissahan ne tilausajot joka tapauksessa ajetaan. Varmaan monta paikkaa on, joissa SR50 ei ole uudessa elämässään koskaan käynyt.

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko BS1:ssä kuitenkin varsinainen ajokytkin molemmissa päissä?
> 
> SR50:n jostain vain toinen ajokytkin


Joku korjaa, jos muistini ei ole riittävän tarkka, mutta mun mielestä BS1:ssa on takapäässä kyllä ajokytkin, mutta se ei ole käytössä. On siis vain ulkonäön vuoksi siinä. Peruuttaminen tehdään sitten yksinkertaisista vivuista laihialaisten malliin.

SR50:ssa puolestaan on etupäässä alkuperäisenkaltaiseksi naamioitu mutta 40-luvun mallia oleva ajokytkin. Pintalevy ja kahva ovat siis alkuperäiset, mutta tekniikka koteloineen on uudempaa. Takapäässä on alkuperäinen ajokytkin alkuperäisessä kunnossa, mutta ei käytössä eli puhtaasti ulkonäon vuoksi siinä. Takapäässä ei ole myöskään valokatkaisijoita, suuntavilkkuvipuja ym. eli se on "museopää".




> Ja sitten onhan teillä 135 riisuttuna. Odottaako se, että Tallinnasta tai Helsingin harjavaunuista vapautuisi komponentteja? (Rahan lisäksi, tottakai.) Onko 135:ssa muuten vielä sellaiset käännettävät selkänojat?


Se on ihan selvä, että jos/kun harjavaunuista vapautuu niitä osia, jotka 135:sta on otettu, niin pitää laittaa talteen myöhempää käyttöä varten. Mutta siitä myöhemmästä käytöstä ei ole suunnitelmaa eikä aikataulua, eikä rahaakaan. Pääasia tällä hetkellä on se, että vaunu säilyy eikä estetä sitä myöhempää käyttöä, jos vaikka seuraava sukupolvi haluaa sitten sen tehdä.

Selkänojat ovat käännettävät, mutta lukittu yksisuuntaistamisen yhteydessä siihen asentoon missä ovat nyt. Lukituksen voi poistaa, samoin kuin nahkaverhoilun, jos haluaa palauttaa istuimet alkuperäiseen kuntoon. Näitä vaunujahan on tallessa kolme, museon 139, SR:n 135 ja HKL:n 157. Tietynlaista ideaa olisi siinä, että kahdesta yksisuuntaistetusta tekisi yhden alkuperäiseen kuntoon entisöidyn ja sitten jäisi vielä yksi vaunu yksisuuntaiseen myöhempään asuun. Yksi perävaunukin on samasta sarjasta olemassa.




> Mistä muuten on tieto tuohon Kruunuvuoren kääntösilmukkaan? Olen sen kanssa nähnyt piirrettynä tavismateriaaleissa, mutten ole siihen uskaltanut luottaa. Kalustollisestihan se on järkevää, sitten Kruunuvuoren vaunuja voidaan käyttää tarvittaessa muualla verkossa, vaikka lyhyiden ratatöiden aikana, eikä uusia vaunujakaan tarvitse välttämättä ostaa niin montaa - ei jouda vielä NrI eläkkeelle.


Päättärin alueen liikennesuunnitelma on ks-lautakunnassa hyväksytty. Siinä on korttelin kiertävä silmukka pysäkkeineen ja sivuraiteineen, joten se perusidea ei enää siitä muutu, vaikka jotain detaljimuutoksia tulisikin. Muistelen, että ideana on hankkia pitkiä 2-suuntavaunuja niin paljon, että Yliskylä voidaan kaikissa tilanteissa hoitaa niillä (sehän on pakko) mutta jos vaunuja ei tarvitse varata kolari- tai peruskorjauksiin, niitä jää sen verran yli, että voidaan liikennöidä myös Kruunuvuorenrantaan. Kun taas rivistä puuttuu pitkiä vaunuja, ajetaan Kruunuvuorenrantaan nykyisellä kalustolla. Luulen, että siellä Valmet-nivelkin nähdään ainakin välipalaversiona.




> Ei sillä, kantakaupungissahan ne tilausajot joka tapauksessa ajetaan. Varmaan monta paikkaa on, joissa SR50 ei ole uudessa elämässään koskaan käynyt.


Korkeasaari voi hyvinkin olla houkutteleva tilausajokohde. Kruunuvuorenrannallakin voi olla jonkinlainen uutuusarvo, esimerkiksi Jätkäsaaressa halutaan usein käydä ihan vaan siksi, ettei tavallinen stadilainen siellä juuri käy muuten kuin Verkkokaupassa tai Tallinnan-terminaalissa, joten kun tilaisuus on, ihmisiä kiinnostaa miltä siellä näyttää. Vartiosaari olisi varmasti samanlainen, mutta sinne ei silmukkaa ole tulossa.

Jokerille sen sijaan en usko, että tilausajovaunuilla on asiaa. Siellä tullaan ajamaan aika eri periaatteilla kuin kantakaupungissa ja vuoroväli on tiheä. Väliin ei välttämättä ole hyvä panna tilausajovaunua kuviota sotkemaan, ellei sitten iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin, kun on rauhallisempaa.

Kun SR50 oli koeajovaiheessa, ajoimme melkein koko rataverkon läpi ihan jo senkin takia, että piti kokeilla, minne sillä ei kannata mennä. Jyrkät mäet esim. Toisella linjalla ja Porthaninkadulla ajettiin siis kokeeksi läpi, mutta nyt niitä vältetään viimeiseen asti. Kun esimerkiksi Hämeentie oli suljettu, ajettiin hallista linjalle Oopperan kautta. Hesarillakin on jyrkkä mäki, mutta liikenneolot paremmat. Munkkiniemi taitaa (Paciuksenkadun mäen vuoksi) olla ainoa paikka, jossa SR50 ei ole käynyt.

----------


## Ketorin

Jos hommat hoitaisi fiksusti, niin niistä harjavaunuista saisi alustat yhteen tai kahteen Turun vaunuun ja vielä jäisi harjavaunujakin. Harmi.




> Joku korjaa, jos muistini ei ole riittävän tarkka, mutta mun mielestä BS1:ssa on takapäässä kyllä ajokytkin, mutta se ei ole käytössä. On siis vain ulkonäön vuoksi siinä. Peruuttaminen tehdään sitten yksinkertaisista vivuista laihialaisten malliin.
> 
> SR50:ssa puolestaan on etupäässä alkuperäisenkaltaiseksi naamioitu mutta 40-luvun mallia oleva ajokytkin. Pintalevy ja kahva ovat siis alkuperäiset, mutta tekniikka koteloineen on uudempaa. Takapäässä on alkuperäinen ajokytkin alkuperäisessä kunnossa, mutta ei käytössä eli puhtaasti ulkonäon vuoksi siinä. Takapäässä ei ole myöskään valokatkaisijoita, suuntavilkkuvipuja ym. eli se on "museopää".


Erittäin hyvin eritelty kyllä, täytyy  kiittä tässä vaiheessa.

Tuli mieleen vielä, montako pykälää noissa kytkimissä yleensä on? Kuvista päättelen että pikkuruotsalaisessa voisi olla tyyliin 12, joista neljä ei mene vastuslaatikon läpi.

*EDIT:*
Törmäsin asiaan tutkiessani videoon, jossa demonstroidaan Jenkkien PCC-vaunun ajokytkin.  Varsin fixu vekotin, etten sanoisi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgSWuTxQh6s

----------


## rvk1249

> Joku korjaa, jos muistini ei ole riittävän tarkka, mutta mun mielestä BS1:ssa on takapäässä kyllä ajokytkin, mutta se ei ole käytössä. On siis vain ulkonäön vuoksi siinä. Peruuttaminen tehdään sitten yksinkertaisista vivuista laihialaisten malliin.


BS1:n takapäästä puuttuu ainakin vilkkujen katkaisin, vaihteenkääntölaitteisto, tuulilasin pyyhin, hiekka- ja kiskojarrupoljin, painemittari, mutta ajaminen tapahtuu samalla lailla kampea veivaamalla kuin edestä.

Eli jos ei tarvitse kiskojarrua tai hiekoitusta taaksepäin ajaessa tai ei haittaa, että ei ole valoja molempiin suuntiin, niin kyllä sillä voi "väärinpäin" ajaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

En halua iloa pilata, mutta on toinenkin asia kuin kääntösilmukat, josta on tulevaisuudessa haastetta museovaunuille: syväuraiset vaihteet. Kun ne tehdään sen vuoksi, että linjaliikenteen kalusto voi ajaa vaihteista nopeammin kuin nyt, kapeapyöräinen museokalusto joutuu ajamaan vaihteista erittäin varovasti ja hissukseen, jotta ei riko itseään, vaihteita ja suistu raiteelta. Tästä seuraa sellainen hankaluus, että suorituskyvyltään vaatimattomat museovaunut ovat vaihteiden vuoksi sitten vielä enemmän linjaliikenteen hidasteena.

No, ei Helsinki ole ainoa paikka tämän asian kanssa. Järjestelyistä kannattaa kysellä kokemuksia kaupungeista, joissa on siirrytty leveään pyörään ja syväuraisiin vaihteisiin. Raitioliikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta auttaa, että museovaunuajot ajoitetaan hiljaisemman liikenteen aikoihin, kuten niillä yleensä lieneekin kysyntää.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> En halua iloa pilata, mutta on toinenkin asia kuin kääntösilmukat, josta on tulevaisuudessa haastetta museovaunuille: syväuraiset vaihteet. Kun ne tehdään sen vuoksi, että linjaliikenteen kalusto voi ajaa vaihteista nopeammin kuin nyt, kapeapyöräinen museokalusto joutuu ajamaan vaihteista erittäin varovasti ja hissukseen, jotta ei riko itseään, vaihteita ja suistu raiteelta. Tästä seuraa sellainen hankaluus, että suorituskyvyltään vaatimattomat museovaunut ovat vaihteiden vuoksi sitten vielä enemmän linjaliikenteen hidasteena.
> 
> No, ei Helsinki ole ainoa paikka tämän asian kanssa. Järjestelyistä kannattaa kysellä kokemuksia kaupungeista, joissa on siirrytty leveään pyörään ja syväuraisiin vaihteisiin. Raitioliikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta auttaa, että museovaunuajot ajoitetaan hiljaisemman liikenteen aikoihin, kuten niillä yleensä lieneekin kysyntää.
> 
> Antero


Eikö museovaunuihin sitten pysty vaihtamaan leveitä (95/110 mm) pyöriä? Tai kysytään niin, että onko sulla tästä asiasta nykyään enemmän tietoa, kuin mulla Syväura-selvitystä tehdessäni? Silloin nimittäin en ainakaan kuullut suoranaista estettä sen suhteen, etteikö leveitä pyöriä voisi vaihtaa myö museokalustoon, mutta viime vuodet ovat toki voineet tuoda uutta tietoa asiassa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Eikö museovaunuihin sitten pysty vaihtamaan leveitä (95/110 mm) pyöriä? Tai kysytään niin, että onko sulla tästä asiasta nykyään enemmän tietoa, kuin mulla Syväura-selvitystä tehdessäni? Silloin nimittäin en ainakaan kuullut suoranaista estettä sen suhteen, etteikö leveitä pyöriä voisi vaihtaa myö museokalustoon, mutta viime vuodet ovat toki voineet tuoda uutta tietoa asiassa.


Kovin Ahtaalta näyttää kyllä jopa sille 35 mm:lle per puoli, mitä tarvitaan. (Nykyinen pyörä, 85 mm, leveä 110?)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eikö museovaunuihin sitten pysty vaihtamaan leveitä (95/110 mm) pyöriä? Tai kysytään niin, että onko sulla tästä asiasta nykyään enemmän tietoa, kuin mulla Syväura-selvitystä tehdessäni? Silloin nimittäin en ainakaan kuullut suoranaista estettä sen suhteen, etteikö leveitä pyöriä voisi vaihtaa myö museokalustoon, mutta viime vuodet ovat toki voineet tuoda uutta tietoa asiassa.


Valokuvien perusteella katsottuna pikkuruotsalaiseen ja 339:iin mahtuu leveät pyörät. Haasteellista on se, miten ne niihin saadaan. Pelkään, että on tilattava erityisvalmisteiset renkaat, koska tuskinpa näin vanhoihin vaunuihin enää saa valmiiksi sopivia renkaita. Voi olla kallista museovaunujen omistajalle. Sen tiedän, että Nr-vaunujen Düwag-teleissä riittää tilaa, ja valmiita renkaita saa maailmalta. Asean uudemmasta 2-akselitelistä en äkkiä löytänyt kuvaa. Sitten ovat vielä kaikki ne vaunut, joita toistaiseksi ei saa käyttää. Siellä on perävaunuja ja arkku sekä Kummeri. Ne pitäisi katsoa yksitellen.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Olen päättänyt olla murehtimatta leveistä pyöristä  murehdin vasta sitten, kun niitä oikeasti tarvitaan. Asiasta on puhuttu jo ikuisuus, mutta mitään ei silti ole tapahtunut. Ei taida tapahtua ihan vielä huomennakaan.

Jokeri on tietysti itsestäänselvyys, ei sitä voi matalilla urilla tehdä. Laajasalo on mielenkiintoinen. Nythän matalia vaihteita vielä asennetaan täyttä päätä ympäri verkkoa, ja niinköhän siinä mahtaa käydä, että Laajasalokin ne matalat vielä saa. Kovin hitaasti se projekti tuntuu etenevän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nythän matalia vaihteita vielä asennetaan täyttä päätä ympäri verkkoa, ja niinköhän siinä mahtaa käydä, että Laajasalokin ne matalat vielä saa. Kovin hitaasti se projekti tuntuu etenevän.


Matalat vaihteet on helppo jyrsiä syviksi. Mutta siihen voi ryhtyä vasta sitten, kun kalustossa on leveät pyörät. Eli syväuraisiin vaihteisiin siirtyminen voi tapahtua vain niin, että ensin siivotaan rataverkko sellaiseksi, että kiskoilla mahtuu vierimään leveät pyörä. Sitten aletaan vaihtaa pyöränrenkaita leveisiin. Kun tämä tehdään sitä mukaa kun renkaat kuluvat vaihdettaviksi, tässä menee aikaa pari vuotta. Sen jälkeen jyrsitään urat syviksi.

HKL:n käytännön tilanteessa on pari jarrua tämän hankkeen kannalta. Variotramien kohtalo pitää selvittää. Ennen sitä niihin ei varmasti vaihdeta mitään. Myös lyhyiden Nr-vaunujen tulevaisuudesta pitää päättää. Uusia renkaita ei kannata vaihtaa poistettaviin vaunuihin. Tosin vaihdetaanhan niihin uusia kapeitakin renkaita. Mutta niitä kun lienee varastossakin.

Muuten olen kyllä samaa mieltä kanssasi, että aivan turhan kauan tätä on mietitty.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

> Takapäässä on alkuperäinen ajokytkin alkuperäisessä kunnossa, mutta ei käytössä eli puhtaasti ulkonäon vuoksi siinä. Takapäässä ei ole myöskään valokatkaisijoita, suuntavilkkuvipuja ym. eli se on "museopää".


Mikä muuten oli pää syy käyttää 135:n ajokytkintä? Oliko jotain todettuja kovia esteitä, tyyliin ASEA:n kytkimen pienempi mitoitusteho, se että 135:n kytkin tarvitsi vähemmän huoltoa vai ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi? Eri määrä pykäliä?

Oletan tässä, että jokainen kaksiakselivaunu kuitenkin toimii enemmän tai vähemmän samalla tavalla, että ajokytkimessä on neljä asentoa, joissa vaunua on tarkoitettu ajettavan pidempiä aikoja ja vaihteleva määrä kentänheikennyksiä sarjavastusten kassa.




> Matalat vaihteet on helppo jyrsiä syviksi.
> 
> Antero


Onko todella näin? Tekisi järkeä olettaa sen olevan, mutta ainakin syväuraselvitys puhuu kokonaan uusien vaihteiden asentamisesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko todella näin? Tekisi järkeä olettaa sen olevan, mutta ainakin syväuraselvitys puhuu kokonaan uusien vaihteiden asentamisesta.


Tarkkaan ottaen kysymys on vaihteen risteyksen rakenteesta ja materiaalista. Peltola on selvitykseensä käynyt asiat yksityiskohtaisesti läpi, itse kirjoitan periaatteen tasolla.

HKL on jo pitkään toiminut niin, että vaihteet tehdään puoliksi itse. Markkinoilta ostetaan kielisovituksia, mutta ristikot ja muut vaihteen osat tehdään Koskelan vaihdepajalla. Ristikot jyrsitään sitä varten valmistettavasta umpitavarasta. Samoin ne kisko-osuudet, joissa on matala laippaura tai laippauran nousuramppi.

Matala laippaura tarvitsee huoltoa. Sillä se kuluu, jolloin sitä pitää täytehitsata. Hitsauksen jälkeen uran pohja on tasattava. Tätä helpompi toimenpide on tehdä urasta syvempi. Silloin ei edes ole väliksi, miten tasaiseksi uran pohja tulee, koska sitä ei käytetä mihinkään. Risteyksen kärjen kohdalla laippauran muotoilu on kuitenkin lujuuden vuoksi tehtävä huolellisesti.

Peltoan huolellisessa työssä on lähdetty siitä, että kaikki ristikot vaihdetaan. Tätä ei ole varsinaisesti perusteltu. Voi olla, että on vanhoja vaihteita, joiden risteykset eivät sovi syvennettäviksi mekaanisten mittojen vuoksi. Ehkä myös raaka-aine ei ole kyllin lujaa syväuraiseen risteykseen, jossa risteyksen kärjellä on kova kuorma toisin kuin matalauraisessa risteyksessä. Syväuraisessa risteyksessä myös siipikiskon pitäisi nousta, jotta se kantaa pyörän kartiokkuudesta huolimatta. Noston voi tehdä täytehitsauksella, mutta ei ehkä kaikissa tapauksissa.

Periaatteessa siis muutoksen voi tehdä asennettuun vaihteeseen yhtä hyvin kuin ristikoita valmistettaessa valitaan, jyrsitäänkö urat syviksi vai mataliksi. Käytännössä on tietenkin harkittava, mikä on tarkoituksenmukaisinta.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä muuten oli pää syy käyttää 135:n ajokytkintä? Oliko jotain todettuja kovia esteitä, tyyliin ASEA:n kytkimen pienempi mitoitusteho, se että 135:n kytkin tarvitsi vähemmän huoltoa vai ihan vain varmuuden vuoksi? Eri määrä pykäliä?


Arvelusi osuu oikeaan. Moottorit ja ajokytkin ovat ikään kuin pari, ja niinpä 135:ssakaan ei ollut enää alkuperäistä Asean ajokytkintä, vaan siihen on vaihdettu alustan (ja moottoreiden) vaihdon yhteydessä myös uudempi ajokytkin. Nyt sekä moottorit, ajokytkin että myös vastukset ovat kaikki 50:ssa ja sopivat hyvin yhteen. Alkuperäisen ajokytkimen käyttö ei olisi ollut mahdollista. Siinä oli liian vähän nastoja eikä se olisi kestänyt alkuperäistä huomattavasti tehokkaampia moottoreita.

Alkuperäiset moottorit oli hävitetty, joten ei tarvinnut koskaan pohtia, käytetäänkö niitä vai uudempia. Voi hyvin olla, ettei alkuperäisiä olisi voinut käyttää siinäkään tapauksessa, että ne olisivat olleet olemassa. Esimerkiksi Göteborgissa (samankaltainen vaunu vuodelta 1902) on päädytty vaihtamaan tehokkaammat moottorit, vaikka alkuperäiset ovat hyllyssä tallessa.

----------


## Ketorin

Tällainen lapsellinen ja tyhmä kysymys pitää hereillä.

Olisiko ollut mahdollista rakentaa BS1:een enemmän alkuperäistä muistuttava telirunko, joka olisi näyttänyt autenttisemmalta, vai onko alkuperäisen jumbon telin rakenne liian erilainen verrattuna tampellan telin rakenteeseen, että sen komponentteja ei olisi mitenkään saanut sovitettua siihen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko ollut mahdollista rakentaa BS1:een enemmän alkuperäistä muistuttava telirunko, joka olisi näyttänyt autenttisemmalta, vai onko alkuperäisen jumbon telin rakenne liian erilainen verrattuna tampellan telin rakenteeseen, että sen komponentteja ei olisi mitenkään saanut sovitettua siihen?


Vastaus on ei. Telin ulkonäön kannalta ratkaisevaa on ensiöjousituksen rakenne. Tampellan telissä ensiöjousitus on tehty kumijousin, Asean alkuperäisissä teleissä lehti- ja kierrejousin. Tampellan kumijouset ovat laakeripesän sivuilla, joissa kohdin Asean telissä on kierrejouset ja laakeripesän ohjainlevyt. Asean telin rakenne on laakeripesien yläpuolella olevat pitkittäispalkit, joiden välissä on lehtijousi, jota laakeripesän yläosa painaa. Tampellan laakeripesän yläpuolella ei ole mitään, vaan laakeripesän alapuolella on palkki, joka painaa laakeripesän sivuilla olevia kumijousia jotka ulottuvat noin laakeripesän puolivälin korkeudelle. Telin pitkittäinen rakenne on laakeripesien välissä.

Jos Tampellan akseleihin olisi asennettu toisenlaiset laakeripesät ja Asean ensiöjousitus, olisi voinut rakentaa ulospäin oikean näköisen telin, vaikka telisivujen välissä olisi Tampellan telin moottorit ja vaihdelaatikot. Mutta samalla olisi täytynyt muuttaa telin kehto, jonka rakenne Tampellan telissä perustuu keskeltä alhaalla olevan telisivuun. Haasteena tässä ovat Tampellan telin pitkittäin olevat moottorit, jotka ovat alempana olevan kehtopalkin tiellä. Tämä on jo varsin suuri työ verrattuna siihen, että BS1:n replicassa on nyt vain kevyt rakenne, joka etäisesti muistuttaa Asean teliä ja osin peittää Tampellan telin.

Antero

----------


## Ketorin

Tällä kertaa mietin, että miten näissä vanhoissa vaunuissa suoritetaan jarruvastusten ohjaus? Onko kuorma aina moottorin kanssa rinnan, mutta niin suuri, ettei vaikuta normaaliajossa ja jos ei ja sitä ohjataan kontaktorilla, niin miten se tunnistetaan, että moottori on alkanut toimia generaattorina ja siis tuottaa tehoa kulutuksen sijaan?

----------


## Ketorin

Tajusin jo itse.  :Neutral:  Tottakai ajokahvassa on ajo-asennoista toisella puolella erikseen jarrutus-pykälät, johon kahva pyöritetään manuaalisesti koko matka nollan yli, olisiko helsinkiläisissä vaunuissa ollut, vastapäivää.

Ajattelin, että tässä olisi ollut jotain fiininpää ohjausta, mutta eihän siinä ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Ketorin

Tällaisia uutisia: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10257238

"HKL lahjoittaa neljä ratikkaa ja kaksi perävaunua hyvin perusteltuun käyttöön"

Poistuu myös numerot 91 ja 615. Mikähän lie toinen poistuva perävaunu, 512?

----------


## EVhki

> Tällaisia uutisia: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10257238
> 
> "HKL lahjoittaa neljä ratikkaa ja kaksi perävaunua hyvin perusteltuun käyttöön"
> 
> Poistuu myös numerot 91 ja 615. Mikähän lie toinen poistuva perävaunu, 512?


Täällä kerrotaan vaununumerot (11, 12, 320 ja 91 sekä perävaunut *521* ja 615).

----------


## Ketorin

> Täällä kerrotaan vaununumerot (11, 12, 320 ja 91 sekä perävaunut *521* ja 615).


Juuri näin, kirjoitin numerot väärin päin. Toivottavasti päätyy stadin ratikoille. Ihmettelen kyllä, että luopuvat kummastakaan perävaunusta.

----------


## HeSa

> Täällä kerrotaan vaununumerot (11, 12, 320 ja 91 sekä perävaunut *521* ja 615).


HKL lahjoitta 4 ratikkaa  (11,12,91 ja 320)ja 2 perävaunua (521 ja 615). Mutta jääkö eri sarjoista edes yksi edustaja museovaunuksi ?  Muistaakseni #9 pitää vielä olla jossain varastossa, samoin rattikaria 313, mutta #91 sekä  521 ja 615 kaltaisia vaunuja ei tietääkseni ole enää lisää. Olisi todella sääli mikäli myös näiden vanhojen sarjojen viimeisiä yksilöitä häviävät ikuisesti. Onko kellään tarkempia tietoja ?  Ja miksi muuten juuri #320 poistuu, sehän oli ainakin muutamia vuosia sitten vielä ajokunnossa ?

----------


## aki

> HKL lahjoitta 4 ratikkaa  (11,12,91 ja 320)ja 2 perävaunua (521 ja 615). Mutta jääkö eri sarjoista edes yksi edustaja museovaunuksi ? 521 ja 615 kaltaisia vaunuja ei tietääkseni ole enää lisää. Olisi todella sääli mikäli myös näiden vanhojen sarjojen viimeisiä yksilöitä häviävät ikuisesti. Onko kellään tarkempia tietoja ?


Perävaunusarjasta 501-530 jäljelle jää vielä vaunu 505 joka toimii tilausliikennevaununa ja on peruskorjattu Tallinnassa vuonna 2005. Samana vuonna Tallinnassa peruskorjattiin myös HKL 9 joka siis myös säilyy tilausliikennevaununa.

----------


## PSi

Raitio.org'in sivulla:

https://www.raitio.org/suomen-raitio...o/museovaunut/

on luetteloitu museovaunut ja tilausvaunut. Onko lista täydellinen?

Saattaisiko joku kerätä luettelon josta näksi: 

- Mitkä vaunut ovat rataverkolla (HKL:n varikoilla)?
- Mitkä vaunut ovat pressuhalleissa Koskelassa tai metrovarikolla?
- Mitkä vaunut ovat Hyrylässä?

Mikä on esim. nivelvaunu 31:n kaavailtu kohtalo? Onko se ajateltu kunnostaa tilausajovaununuksi vai lahottaa museovaununa Hyrylässä?

pekka

----------


## moxu

Näin siinä kävi:
http://jlf.fi/f34/13992-hkl-raitiova...tta-kaupunkik/

Mikkelistä tuli Suomen raitsikkakaupunkien musta heppa, ehti ennen Tamperetta, Espoosta ja Turusta puhumattakaan...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näin siinä kävi:
> http://jlf.fi/f34/13992-hkl-raitiova...tta-kaupunkik/
> 
> Mikkelistä tuli Suomen raitsikkakaupunkien musta heppa, ehti ennen Tamperetta, Espoosta ja Turusta puhumattakaan...


Ehkä pitäisi muotoilla, että myös Mikkelistä.., nimittäin vuosikymmeniä sitten niin Helsingin kuin Turun vanhoja raitiovaunuja on eri syistä kulkeutunut milloin minnekin paikkakunnalle. RAITIO-lehdessä 1 / 1978 julkaistiin mielenkiintoinen artikkeli "Epämuseovaunut", ja siinähän luetellaan kuvien kera erilaisia liikenteestä poistettuja raitiotievaunuja, osan ollessa Somerolla, osan ehkä Kuusankosken Kuusaalla tai sitten jonkun ollessa Kouvolassa tai Lahdessa. Vuoden 1978 tilanne on toki historiaa, ja hyvin luultavasti edellä viitatun listan vaunuista valtaosa on tuhoutunut täysin vuosien kuluessa. Miten mahtaa käydä nyt luovutettujen vaunujen seuraavan 40 vuoden aikana?

----------


## ultrix

Särkänniemessähän on se "Ruuhkaratikka"-teos, ja Tampereella on suurin osa Helsingin raitiovaunuista rakennettukin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Särkänniemessähän on se "Ruuhkaratikka"-teos, ja Tampereella on suurin osa Helsingin raitiovaunuista rakennettukin.


Ainakin *suuri* osa. Tamperelaisten kädenjälkeä edustavat 82 NRV-vaunua (osa myöhemmin välipaloitettu), 30 Isoa-Valmetia, 45 Pikku-Valmetia, 40 Kaipion perävaunua ja kahdeksan Kaipion moottorivaunua. Articeja on liikenteessä liki 60 kappaletta ja Varioita on ollut enimmillään 40 kappaletta, niin jo tässä ollaan lähellä sataa. Lisäksi Helsingissä on liikkunut kymmeniä ASEA-vaunuja, Karia-vaunuja (ml. SAT) sekä monenlaisia vaunusarjoja ulkomailta (NWF, LHW, Brill, yms. yms.). Tamperelaisten osuutta en missään nimessä väheksy, etenkin viime vuosikymmeninä ne ovat olleet Helsingin raitioliikenteen selkäranka.

----------


## 339-DF

> 30 Isoa-Valmetia


Isolla-Valmetilla varmaan tarkoitat sarjaa 1630. Niitä oli 15 kpl. Saman vuoden vaunut 115 olivat Karian ja Strömbergin valmistetta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jep, RM3:sia oli vain 15 kpl. Ajatusvirhe aamutuimaan. Tamperelaisia on täten 15 vähemmän kuin mitä laskeskelin.

----------


## Compact

Kaipio koritti 1950-luvun alkuvuosina lisäksi vielä muutamia Helsingin NWF:n moottorivaunuja uusiksi, oman moottorivaunutuotantonsa perään, mutta luopui hyvin pian tuollaisista käsityövaltaisista puukoritöistä, kuten myös linja-autokorien tuotannosta. Yhtiö panosti sen jälkeen enemmän perusosaamiseensa eli maamme parhaimpiin kassakaappeihin. Kaipion perinne jatkuu yhä Kaso-yhtiössä. Museovaunu HKL 91:ssä on Kaipion kori vuodelta 1952. Eikä siinä vielä kaikki, jos tamperelaista ratikkatuotantoa mitataan: tekihän Kaipio myös Turkuunkin perävaunuja, ja toki Valmet moottorivaunuja. Lähes tamperelaiseksi vaunupajaksi voidaan myös mainita Lempäälästä EM-Team, joka on rakentanut nykyisen Kulosaaren Jumbon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Eli voidaan todeta, että Tampere-nimisen kaupungin maaperällä on viettänyt aikaa yksi jos toinenkin raitiovaunu eri syistä selkeästi ennen oman raitioliikenteen alkamista. Jopa Artic-vaunu on saatu kaupungissa nähdä, muistammehan *tämän*.

Vaikka Tampereella ei ole päästy matkustamaan omalla paikkakunnalla valmistetulla ratikalla, niin Rollikoiden kohdalla asiat eivät olleet yhtä ikävästi: Kaikki TKL:n sarvijaakot oli tehty Härmälässä.

----------


## Compact

Muistetaan vielä, että turkulainen perävaunu 140 oli vuositolkulla Hämeenpuiston kahluualtaan luona 1960-luvulla. Monipuolinen raitiotiehistoria on kaupungilla...

----------


## Ketorin

Vieläkö TKL 127 on olemassa?

----------

